# Frage eines Anfängers



## mabaosheng2002 (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu mit Java3D. Und habe probiert, ein Beispiel durchzuführen. aber es gibt immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie folgendes:

#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x0d77c964, pid=7488, tid=1864
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0-b64 mixed mode)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [j3dcore-d3d.dll+0x5c964]
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid7488.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#

Kann jamand mir sagen, was da passiert ist?

vielen Dank!


----------



## stevieboy (28. Nov 2007)

Zeig mal das Logfile "hs_err_pid7488.log" her, dann wissen wir vielleicht alle mehr...


----------



## mabaosheng2002 (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo, ich bin wieder da. Eigentlich ist das Logfile jedes mal gleich nur mit unterschiedlichen Namen.
Heute habe ich ein anderes Logfile. es heißt hs_err_pid7488.log und sieht wie golfendes aus: 
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x0d7fc964, pid=9536, tid=9476
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0-b64 mixed mode)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [j3dcore-d3d.dll+0x5c964]
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x00863990):  JavaThread "J3D-Renderer-1" [_thread_in_native, id=9476]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x0d80e7dc

Registers:
EAX=0x00000076, EBX=0x000ffa76, ECX=0x0da0f794, EDX=0x0d80e7dc
ESP=0x0da0f514, EBP=0x0da0f5a4, ESI=0x0da0f558, EDI=0x0d80e701
EIP=0x0d7fc964, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0da0f514)
0x0da0f514:   0d7fcc38 0d8a2230 0d80e7dc 000ffae0
0x0da0f524:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0da0f534:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0da0f544:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0da0f554:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0da0f564:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0da0f574:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x0da0f584:   00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 

Instructions: (pc=0x0d7fc964)
0x0d7fc954:   40 74 06 83 79 08 00 74 24 ff 49 04 78 0b 8b 11
0x0d7fc964:   88 02 ff 01 0f b6 c0 eb 0c 0f be c0 51 50 e8 d8 


Stack: [0x0d9d0000,0x0da10000),  sp=0x0da0f514,  free space=253k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [j3dcore-d3d.dll+0x5c964]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  javax.media.j3d.Win32NativeConfigTemplate3D.choosePixelFormat(JI[I[J)I+0
j  javax.media.j3d.Win32NativeConfigTemplate3D.getBestConfiguration(Ljavax/media/j3d/GraphicsConfigTemplate3D;[Ljava/awt/GraphicsConfigurationLjava/awt/GraphicsConfiguration;+116
j  javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.getBestConfiguration(Ljavax/media/j3d/GraphicsConfigTemplate3D;[Ljava/awt/GraphicsConfigurationLjava/awt/GraphicsConfiguration;+5
j  javax.media.j3d.Renderer.doWork(J)V+1466
j  javax.media.j3d.J3dThread.run()V+19
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x00863990 JavaThread "J3D-Renderer-1" [_thread_in_native, id=9476]
  0x00862d00 JavaThread "J3D-MasterControl-1" [_thread_blocked, id=9484]
  0x00862e80 JavaThread "J3D-NotificationThread" [_thread_blocked, id=9480]
  0x00860220 JavaThread "J3D-TimerThread" [_thread_blocked, id=6452]
  0x00860d60 JavaThread "J3D-RenderingAttributesStructureUpdateThread" [_thread_blocked, id=4828]
  0x0084d110 JavaThread "Thread-2" [_thread_blocked, id=9512]
  0x0084d440 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=9060]
  0x00842e80 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=9464]
  0x00840110 JavaThread "thread applet-HelloJava3D.HelloJava3Da.class" [_thread_blocked, id=9696]
  0x0083ea50 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=9656]
  0x0083ee80 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=9644]
  0x0083c130 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9640]
  0x008306e0 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=7076]
  0x0082fa70 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3812]
  0x0082e860 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9612]
  0x0082dc20 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9540]
  0x0082c9a0 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=9548]

Other Threads:
  0x0082bc20 VMThread [id=9552]
  0x00831290 WatcherThread [id=9316]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 576K, used 162K [0x02bd0000, 0x02c70000, 0x030b0000)
  eden space 512K,  19% used [0x02bd0000, 0x02be8b60, 0x02c50000)
  from space 64K, 100% used [0x02c60000, 0x02c70000, 0x02c70000)
  to   space 64K,   0% used [0x02c50000, 0x02c50000, 0x02c60000)
 tenured generation   total 2028K, used 1454K [0x030b0000, 0x032ab000, 0x06bd0000)
   the space 2028K,  71% used [0x030b0000, 0x0321bab8, 0x0321bc00, 0x032ab000)
 compacting perm gen  total 8192K, used 6744K [0x06bd0000, 0x073d0000, 0x0abd0000)
   the space 8192K,  82% used [0x06bd0000, 0x07266070, 0x07266200, 0x073d0000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040c000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\javaw.exe
0x7c910000 - 0x7c9c7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c907000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77da0000 - 0x77e4a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e50000 - 0x77ee1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x7e360000 - 0x7e3f0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77ef0000 - 0x77f37000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77be0000 - 0x77c38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x62e10000 - 0x62e19000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
0x75790000 - 0x757fb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x6d640000 - 0x6d7c5000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76af0000 - 0x76b1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x6d280000 - 0x6d288000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bb0000 - 0x76bbb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d610000 - 0x6d61c000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\verify.dll
0x6d300000 - 0x6d31d000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\java.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d63f000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d166000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\awt.dll
0x72f70000 - 0x72f96000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x774b0000 - 0x775ed000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x5b0f0000 - 0x5b128000 	c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x736d0000 - 0x73719000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
0x73b30000 - 0x73b36000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x738b0000 - 0x73980000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DIM700.DLL
0x6d240000 - 0x6d27d000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x746a0000 - 0x746ec000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x75250000 - 0x7527e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x6d4c0000 - 0x6d4d3000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\net.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71a00000 - 0x71a08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x6d4e0000 - 0x6d4e9000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\nio.dll
0x770f0000 - 0x7717b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL
0x10000000 - 0x1000e000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\j3dcore-ogl-chk.dll
0x5f0d0000 - 0x5f19c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x68fc0000 - 0x68fe0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll
0x69000000 - 0x692e9000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vticd.dll
0x6d360000 - 0x6d366000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\jawt.dll
0x0d7a0000 - 0x0d873000 	E:\Programme\Java\jre\bin\j3dcore-d3d.dll
0x4fd50000 - 0x4fef6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x6de80000 - 0x6de86000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x5d450000 - 0x5d4ea000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
0x74c00000 - 0x74c2c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEACC.dll
0x76020000 - 0x76085000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Djava.security.policy=java.policy.applet
java_command: sun.applet.AppletViewer HelloJava3D.HelloJava3Da1196196500343.html

Environment Variables:
JAVA_HOME=e:\programme\java\jdk
CLASSPATH=.;e:\eclipse\swt.jar;g:java\
PATH=c:\windows\system32;c:\windows;c:\windows\system32\wbem;e:\programme\matlab\r2006b\bin;e:\programme\matlab\r2006b\bin\win32;e:\programme\quicktime\qtsystem\;e:\programme\java\jdk\bin;e:\programme\ansys inc\ansys61\bin\intel;e:\programme\ugs\nx 3.0\ugii\;e:\programme\cvsnt;e:\programme\national instruments\shared\system\;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools\winnt;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\msdev98\bin;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\bin;e:\eclipse;e:\programme\ugs\nx 3.0\ugii\;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools\winnt;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\msdev98\bin;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\bin;e:\eclipse;e:\programme\ugs\nx 3.0\ugii\;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools\winnt;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\msdev98\bin;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\bin;e:\eclipse;e:\programme\ugs\nx 3.0\ugii\;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools\winnt;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\msdev98\bin;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\bin;e:\eclipse;e:\programme\ugs\nx 3.0\ugii\;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools\winnt;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\msdev98\bin;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\common\tools;e:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\bin;e:\eclipse;e:\programme\ugs\nx 3.0\ugii\;f:\Programme\PTC Collaboration Tools\bin;f:\Programme\mechWildfire 2.0\bin;C:\Programme\flexnet\bin;F:\Programme\proeWildfire 2.0\bin;E:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Tools\WinNT;E:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\MSDev98\Bin;E:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Tools;E:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio\VC98\bin;e:\eclipse
USERNAME=Baosheng Ma
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 44 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD


---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 1 family 47, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 458224k(19168k free), swap 1079960k(537540k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0-b64) for windows-x86, built on Sep 15 2004 03:00:31 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 6.0

Hier ist die Quellcode, die ist sehr einfach:

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.applet.MainFrame; 
import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.*; 
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.ColorCube;
import javax.media.j3d.*;
import javax.vecmath.*;

//   HelloJava3Da renders a single, rotating cube.  

public class HelloJava3Da extends Applet {
    public HelloJava3Da() {
        setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        GraphicsConfiguration config =
           SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration();

        Canvas3D canvas3D = new Canvas3D(config);
        add("Center", canvas3D);

        BranchGroup scene = createSceneGraph();

        // SimpleUniverse is a Convenience Utility class
        SimpleUniverse simpleU = new SimpleUniverse(canvas3D);

	// This will move the ViewPlatform back a bit so the
	// objects in the scene can be viewed.
        simpleU.getViewingPlatform().setNominalViewingTransform();

        simpleU.addBranchGraph(scene);
    } // end of HelloJava3Da (constructor)

     public BranchGroup createSceneGraph() {
	// Create the root of the branch graph
	BranchGroup objRoot = new BranchGroup();

	objRoot.addChild(new ColorCube(0.4));

	return objRoot;
    } // end of CreateSceneGraph method of HelloJava3Da

    //  The following allows this to be run as an application
    //  as well as an applet

    public static void main(String[] args) {
	Frame frame = new MainFrame(new HelloJava3Da(), 256, 256);
    } // end of main (method of HelloJava3Da)

} // end of class HelloJava3Da



Kann jemand mir mal magen, was passiert denn da?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## gerhard2 (11. Dez 2008)

ich wuerde einfach nochma Java neu installieren... dein Programm ist wirklich total simple und es sollte funktionieren!


----------

